# Does our consciousness end after we die? Or do we get 'reborn' as another creature?



## Roast Chicken (May 12, 2017)

I've been thinking about this for a while. I consider myself an atheist; I don't believe there's an old man sitting in the universe moving billions of chess pieces around. The type of reincarnation I'm referring to isn't one where you meditate to unlock memories from your previous lifeform or try to amass good karma in your current life to make sure you don't come back as a cockroach; I don't believe you get a choice in whether you come back as a cockroach or not... unless you exterminate all cockroaches before you die.

We still don't fully understand consciousness and what form it takes. For example, "I" (and I use that term loosely because it's not actually _me_) might've been a bug or a rabbit previously and lots of other creatures and people before that since life began on earth. I can't recall any of it of course, because this isn't Assassin's Creed.

But I've been wondering about reincarnation in the scientific sense - I've tried Googling it but all I get is sketchy woo articles and videos which often careen in unintelligible ranting.

When things die their matter gets recycled and fed back to the environment - your fluids and nutrients go on to contribute to plants and your gasses disperses into the air until it's pumped into some kid's balloon. The brain's activity is comprised of electrical signals, which is energy - and energy can't be destroyed, only recycled. 

So do you think reincarnation in the scientific sense happens? Or do you believe once someone or an animal dies that's final? I admit, I find the prospect of being born again as something not of my own choosing and facing a life or more pain and misery to be kind of worrying. But at the same time, I guess it means that life isn't really pointless and finite because as humans you have some ability to change the world around you and have maybe, just a tiny, tiny amount of influence on the quality of life you'll have as your next lifeform.


----------



## Autistic-No-Yari (May 12, 2017)

You die, cease existing forever. Anyone who tells you different is selling something.

Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## LN 910 (Nov 3, 2018)

I've been reading up on stuff like this, it's entirely possible that consciousness is like a radio wave and the brain 'recieves' it. 

Just by the law of averages or whatever anything could happen. You could be reincarnated, the Big Bang could happen again, anything.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm somewhere between, maybe, a functionalist and an eliminativist.  Consciousness ain't a special separate thing, it is merely our cognitive functioning.  One and the very same things; consciousness isn't a product of it per se.  There is nothing special about consciousness and it's not even a separate "thing."  A sufficiently advanced machine will be as "conscious" as we would be.

Furthermore, the problem of reincarnation is the problem of identity to begin with.  If "you" get reincarnated as a chipmunk, or perhaps a lesser creature like a cockroach or a brony, then what does that even mean?  Entirely a separate brain; entirely separate functioning, with little in common with the original "you."  There are no memories passed on, or behaviors; what's the meaning of reincarnation then if neither of these two integral things are carried over?  The idea of a "soul" is superfluously silly; it's nearly meaningless and doesn't really save the fact that there are no memories or behaviors carried over anymore than an atom or molecule inside of you that was once part of a triceratops means you carry a special connection with that dinosaur.  Even if there was some sort of central essence, the canvas is not as important as the picture that is painted on it.

When philosophers have trouble even defining something, like "consciousness," then you need to take a good hard look at the concept and see if you're even arguing over something truly real.  Obviously, there is differences in being what we call "conscious" versus "unconscious," but the exact differences between conscious and unconscious brain processes are not so clear, for example, when one is sleeping versus being awake.  Sleep isn't even being truly unconscious, either for example.

Technically you could reincarnate someone dead if you scanned their entire molecular structure and created a 1:1 copy later on.  They'd feel and act as if they did right when they were being scanned, which is to be expected and is just as "them" as the "original."  Hell, you could create a copy of someone alive, and the "clone" would be the exact same person but with the perception of having teleported a little bit since they obviously can't be taking up the same physical space as the "original."  Please note the scare quotes, the "original" doesn't confer some sort of priority metaphysically or anything regarding their identity.  What we call the clone should technically have the same rights to the house and car as the "original," as the origination of the atoms in a body is rather irrelevant to the question of being and identity.

You don't even need a 1:1 copy.  Do you remember everything you did yesterday?  Are you the same person?  If you get injured and suffered serious memory loss, are you the same person?  Is it "reincarnating" a dead president if you make a human in a lab that has vague semantic memories of the life of Abraham Lincoln, looks sort of like Abraham Lincoln, and more importantly, believes he is Abraham Lincoln?  How much similarity and exactness is needed to be a proper reincarnation?  Do these questions actually mean anything at all? I do not think they do.  Identity is a myth.  But the "I" is a useful fiction we are doomed to use.  This is partly why pretentious internet intellectuals like Sam Harris fellate Buddhism, but I don't think Buddhism really is stating the same thing when they say "no self" to what western philosophers mean by it. I think it's a western bastardization.

If we get to the point where on-demand cloning is a thing, and creating humans from scratch, then we're going to be in a whole new world of bizarre ethical dilemmas.  Property rights become bizarre.  You and your double (might not even know who the "clone" is, doesn't matter) fighting over who gets to use the car?  How will laws handle it?  All the political shit going on now is going to be as relevant as discussing bimetallism today when we start opening these cans of worms.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Nov 8, 2018)

What you've got now won't come back once it's gone, whether reincarnation and the afterlife exist or not. cherish it, make the most of it, enjoy yourself while you can. 

Worst case scenario you end up in hell and there was nothing you could've reasonably done to prevent it.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 8, 2018)

Depends. Your consciousness is theoretically immortal since the universe is a simulation (probably). But who knows what happens to that consciousness. This might be "hell", living on this shithole planet instead of in some paradise simulation or even in the society which built the computer (which in turn might be simulated by a computer higher up).


----------



## Orange//Net (Nov 8, 2018)

I mean reincarnation is true in the sense that we're energy and that energy never truly goes away it just goes into another form (first law of thermodynamics).
But at a spiritual level? I don't believe in supernatural stuff personally.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 8, 2018)

Your consciousness is simply what we call one small process of many going on in the meat between your ears.  The process ends after the meat goes bad, basically.

But then you could, if for some reason you were so inclined, claim the processes that continued happening to your brain after death constitute some kind of "consciousness" simply by pedantic definition.  Worms eating your rotten brain matter is a process, after all.  

I guess it's sort of like asking "If I run windows on my computer then blow up the computer, where did windows go?"  Windows was a process in the physical memory of the computer, when you blew it up the process stopped.  There's not (as far as we know) some other dimension or something that these processes actually happen in, they happen within physical stuff.  Windows didn't keep running in some computer memory afterlife.  So why would the process in your brain meat be any different?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 8, 2018)

Let's ask @Brad Watson_Miami


----------



## HaldolJunkie (Nov 9, 2018)

I just came up with this new theory: What if we die we restart our life again? Like:we reborn as ourselves again.Its crazy to think about but it may be a possibility too.


----------



## TheCapybara (Nov 9, 2018)

Dunno. Don't spend much time thinking about what happens after death as a general rule, I'm betting on us having figured out some sort of immortality by the time kicking the bucket in anything other then an accident will be a concern for me, whether that be some sort of de-aging serum or figuring out how to transfer our consciousness into machines or what have you. Can't say I really ascribe to Samsara or any of that other Buddhist or Hindu stuff though, it just seems a tad silly. I think we technically reincarnate eventually, in some sense, since what makes up our current bodies will probably inevitably become a part of something else, but if the consciousness that we've got now doesn't exist then I don't think anyone would find that sort of reincarnation by technicality to be particularly comforting.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 9, 2018)

I hope not. We all deserve a break.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 10, 2018)

Eternal sleep.


----------



## kyle2252 (Nov 10, 2018)

Reincarnation isn't a thing. This is why passing on your genetic code is so important.

Your children are basically you, reincarnated.


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 10, 2018)

When you are dead the code that constitutes your consciousness is automatically analysed to see how much you deviate from the norm, what interactions influenced the changes. Then the aliens clear the data that constitutes your memories make minor modifications to your sub-routines and reinsert you into another part of the simulation.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey that's bull. I gave the right answer and got rated Autistic by someone who didn't even post in the thread!

Short answer, no.


----------



## Hui (Nov 12, 2018)

Nope. Eternal darkness.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 13, 2018)

We won't know about the world to come until we get there. All of the theories are probably wrong but the "you just disappear" idea is the silliest of all.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Nov 14, 2018)

I've spent a lot of time thinking about this and what happens after death in general. personally I think the answer is we don't know.  I'd like to think reincarnation or some kind of afterlife is what happens but ultimately I don't think anyone really knows until it happens.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 14, 2018)

Jon-Kacho said:


> We won't know about the world to come until we get there. All of the theories are probably wrong but the "you just disappear" idea is the silliest of all.



I'm curious if you think it's just as silly when you kill things like cockroaches or other such pests.


----------



## Hui (Nov 14, 2018)

Jon-Kacho said:


> We won't know about the world to come until we get there. All of the theories are probably wrong but the "you just disappear" idea is the silliest of all.


You can't prove either calling it silly is just bias


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 14, 2018)

I hope reincarnation is false. Why would anyone want to be stuck in this limited mortal world of suffering and death over and over? The chances of anything horrible being done to or by someone -- no matter how small -- can become a certainty given enough lives.

Anyway I believe in the somewhat popular phrase "we're spiritual beings having a human experience," and that life is kind of like being in the womb compared to the next one.

If you don't believe there's a spirit in the traditional religious sense, there cam still be allowance for an afterlife: look up "quantum consciousness" by Roger Penrose, and "The Atheist Afterlife" by David Staume.

And if you believe there's no afterlife at all, then at least in nonexistence one wouldn't be around to experience the lack of existence.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 16, 2018)

Jon-Kacho said:


> We won't know about the world to come until we get there. All of the theories are probably wrong but the "you just disappear" idea is the silliest of all.


Uhh... we know what consciousness is. It's literally chemical and electrical processes occurring in a physical chunk of meat.  What happens to a process when you break the machine it's happening in? It stops.

What happens when you're playing minecraft and I drop a bowling ball on your computer? Does that game of minecraft keep existing "somewhere"? Or does it "Just disappear"?

The silliest theories of all are the ones people just make up because they want them to be true.  Saying "I don't know and nobody knows so therefore magic" is laziness. You're not required to try to figure shit out, but don't claim because you don't want to think about it that it's unsolvable.


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 16, 2018)

Hopefully not. I'm miserable now, I'll be miserable after.


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 16, 2018)

I dunno.  I always had this vague expectation that death is like before you were born.  You just don't exist.


----------



## DarthBrooks (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe OP wants a collected consensus on thoughts of an afterlife, limiting it to reincarnation or non existence. 
My thoughts, No. Don't fear dying though, your brain kicks in the endorphins making it almost pleasurable. I do not want reincarnation, this shit world recycles plots enough.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 21, 2018)

It's pretty obvious why the belief in an afterlife and reincarnation is so strong and attractive. We literally only ever experience existing. We have 0 experience with nonexistence.  How the fuck are we supposed to comprehend something we can never experience, because to experience something is to exist in it?

I cannot imagine what it would be like, literally. I just don't have the capability. I also can't imagine what it's like to fall asleep, or to be in a dreamless sleep. I know these things happen to me every single day, but I have no comprehension of "What happens" to my consciousness during those periods of non-experience.  I'm pretty confident that it doesn't take a form and travel to a place, though.  

Do reincarnation believers think your consciousness goes somewhere during periods of non experience like these? Or would you deny my claim of non-experience, and say instead we just don't remember those moments, but we do experience them while they're happening?


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 21, 2018)

SweetDee said:


> I dunno.  I always had this vague expectation that death is like before you were born.  You just don't exist.


That is not dead which can eternal lie, And with strange aeons even death may die. Which is bad news for all of you.


----------



## Ledian (Nov 22, 2018)

My long answer to this is very long winded and would probably put people to sleep.

So my short answer is that I hope that we reincarnate as a fantasy race or something- a stupid and dumb dream but hey, it at least gives me something to hope for.
Lord knows humanity is currently getting me down all the time.


----------



## Al Gulud (Nov 22, 2018)

KiwiLedian said:


> My long answer to this is very long winded and would probably put people to sleep.
> 
> So my short answer is that I hope that we reincarnate as a fantasy race or something- a stupid and dumb dream but hey, it at least gives me something to hope for.
> Lord knows humanity is currently getting me down all the time.


I wanna be  a catgirl in the future.


Man that sounded autistic


----------



## AF 802 (Nov 22, 2018)

We just die. No afterlife, just release from the fecal matter that is this decrepit Earth.


----------



## not william stenchever (Nov 23, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Technically you could reincarnate someone dead if you scanned their entire molecular structure and created a 1:1 copy later on. They'd feel and act as if they did right when they were being scanned, which is to be expected and is just as "them" as the "original." Hell, you could create a copy of someone alive, and the "clone" would be the exact same person but with the perception of having teleported a little bit since they obviously can't be taking up the same physical space as the "original."


 The Undying Mercenaries book series explores that idea a lot. Earth gets annexed by a galactic empire and we have to provide a primary trade good. We decide to purchase machines that can recreate a person's body and mind on a molecular level and sail off to provide mercenary infantry for various bush wars. They don't really dwell on the metaphysical questions, or at least the protagonist doesn't, but the idea of how different a mind that has lived many deaths is to your baseline totally mortal person who hasn't even had another version of them die once kind of is.

Incidentally the Galactic punishment for people abusing the respawn infrastructure to run multiple copies at once is species-wide death


----------



## ZeCommissar (Nov 23, 2018)

Honestly I believe that when you die you go into the state that you were before you were born. Does anyone remember what it was like before they were born? Anyone?

I assume that if you can be born in the first place, then the process can repeat itself. Whatever molecules that make you up however will be scattered around the Earth though, and the only form of life you will probably be apart of is whatever structures your atoms end up making it into after you decompose.


----------



## not william stenchever (Nov 23, 2018)

From nothing, we return to the void. Existence is itself a gift of infinite meaning.


----------



## Black Waltz (Nov 23, 2018)

I like to think that we all go to hell when we die


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Nov 23, 2018)

I think you float on clouds while fat babies play harps. The better you were at life then the closer you get to sit next to the wizard's throne.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 23, 2018)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> fat babies play harps


I think @Y2K Baby plays the throat organ not the harp


----------



## MiyaEL (Nov 24, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> We just die. No afterlife, just release from the fecal matter that is this decrepit Earth.


That statement is about as logical is saying flowers only bloom so you can look at them when you walk by which is clearly not the case there's much more to it they bloom fruit reproduction get attention from bugs that can pollinate them so on and so forth and in that same manner we are alive for time and then we move on but existence is not pointless because there has to be growth or decay and seeing as how we started out as nothing and we are full grown adults most of us at least we are in a state of expanding this is just one stage of growing up doesn't stop when you leave the womb doesn't stop when you get a car doesn't stop when your body dies


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 24, 2018)

MiyaEL said:


> That statement is about as logical is saying flowers only bloom so you can look at them when you walk by which is clearly not the case there's much more to it they bloom fruit reproduction get attention from bugs that can pollinate them so on and so forth and in that same manner we are alive for time and then we move on but existence is not pointless because there has to be growth or decay and seeing as how we started out as nothing and we are full grown adults most of us at least we are in a state of expanding this is just one stage of growing up doesn't stop when you leave the womb doesn't stop when you get a car doesn't stop when your body dies



That sounds like something Hitler would say.


----------



## MiyaEL (Nov 24, 2018)

ZeCommissar said:


> Honestly I believe that when you die you go into the state that you were before you were born. Does anyone remember what it was like before they were born? Anyone?
> 
> I assume that if you can be born in the first place, then the process can repeat itself. Whatever molecules that make you up however will be scattered around the Earth though, and the only form of life you will probably be apart of is whatever structures your atoms end up making it into after you decompose.


Yes I do remember what it was like . I became awake at 27 weeks in my mother's womb and I can tell yah it's not like people think.



AnOminous said:


> That sounds like something Hitler would say.


And that sounds like something a immature Millennial would say please if it's negative or positive at least make it somewhat intelligent if you're going to reply not just one liners I'm not at Starbucks standing in line with a bunch of metrosexual boys wearing their girlfriends jeans talking about the next Call of Duty video game I came here for conversation about what is and the possibilities of what is not


----------



## AF 802 (Nov 24, 2018)

MiyaEL said:


> That statement is about as logical is saying flowers only bloom so you can look at them when you walk by which is clearly not the case there's much more to it they bloom fruit reproduction get attention from bugs that can pollinate them so on and so forth and in that same manner we are alive for time and then we move on but existence is not pointless because there has to be growth or decay and seeing as how we started out as nothing and we are full grown adults most of us at least we are in a state of expanding this is just one stage of growing up doesn't stop when you leave the womb doesn't stop when you get a car doesn't stop when your body dies



Holy fuck that run-on sentence. I couldn't pull in what the fuck you're saying.


----------



## MiyaEL (Nov 25, 2018)

No amount of punctuation can help a limited understanding


Give Her The D said:


> Holy fuck that run-on sentence. I couldn't pull in what the fuck you're saying.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 25, 2018)

MiyaEL said:


> And that sounds like something



Sounds like something your mom would say.  Or try to say after gargling my dick.


----------



## MiyaEL (Nov 25, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Sounds like something your mom would say.  Or try to say after gargling my dick.


Ahhh I just realized what kind of person you are. Bye


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 25, 2018)

MiyaEL said:


> Ahhh I just realized what kind of person you are. Bye



And I know what kind of person you are, too.  The kind of person who gets angry when you read words on a screen. 

Enjoy being mad.

Even though you said bye you read this.  Lol.


----------



## MiyaEL (Nov 25, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> And I know what kind of person you are, too.  The kind of person who gets angry when you read words on a screen.
> 
> Enjoy being mad.
> 
> ...



I am curious what exactly do you expect to try to gain from acting like this online? You must be getting some form of satisfaction out of it?. I'm sorry your insecurities both physical and emotional have left you sensitive to the point that words on a screen affect you emotionally however I am not a computer I am not the words on a computer screen I am completely separate no matter what it said on the screen does not actually affect my physical body therefore I do not allow it to affect my mental body and I'm sorry that your family talks down to you and doesn't even give you a chance to speak or at least that's what you think but acting out in the same way to other people over the internet is doing unto others as you would have them do unto you meaning you deserve what you get in life.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Nov 25, 2018)

As far as we know of consciousness, in terms of pure natural science and metaphysical naturalism, it is a process generated by chemical interactions, not a thing unto itself. With death, that process ends, and the mind enters a state most likely akin to dreamless sleep.

Otherwise, if some portion of consciousness does survive death, then it will most likely be in an altered state.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 25, 2018)

MiyaEL said:


> I am curious what exactly do you expect to try to gain from acting like this online? You must be getting some form of satisfaction out of it?. I'm sorry your insecurities both physical and emotional have left you sensitive to the point that words on a screen affect you emotionally however I am not a computer I am not the words on a computer screen I am completely separate no matter what it said on the screen does not actually affect my physical body therefore I do not allow it to affect my mental body and I'm sorry that your family talks down to you and doesn't even give you a chance to speak or at least that's what you think but acting out in the same way to other people over the internet is doing unto others as you would have them do unto you meaning you deserve what you get in life.



Lol you said bye and then you read it anyway.  U R gay n dum plus mad.


----------



## MiyaEL (Nov 25, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Lol you said bye and then you read it anyway.  U R gay n dum plus mad.


I'm sorry I should have clarified what I meant when I said bye I forgot that you're 10 years old and that's what you say when you're going back home from playing with the next door neighbor's kid so clarify bye to me at least means in a polite way that I care not to talk about it anymore that doesn't mean I swore an oath in blood not to reply to any other post to make. But I'd be careful keyboard Warrior karma is right around the corner for you no action we take those without some form of repercussion rather that be positive or negative.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 26, 2018)

Oh man Miya El, please stop.  Or... at least take a pause, collect your thoughts, and coherently organize them into something that could be characterized as an argument. Or even a statement. 

So, one of the things you actually say in between streams of nonsense is that you remember being in your mother's womb at 27 weeks.  Now... I'm inclined to doubt this since the people who study this sort of thing claim that's simply not possible at that stage of development, but more importantly, even if what you're saying is true it doesn't address anything.  The question of remembering what it was like before you were born obviously meant "before you existed".  Meaning the state pre-existence is likely similar to the state post-existence.  

And I agree with that.  There was no me until I was conceived, then at some point in that process "I" emerged.  "I" continue to exist day to day, with some breaks in awareness, although I assume there are no breaks in existence.  Then, someday my body will fail until the processes that make "Me" can no longer continue.  At which point, I will be the same as before, nonexistent.  

Again, I'll reiterate my previous argument.  If you're playing a game of the sims on your computer, and I come to your house and shoot your computer with an AK47, what happened to that game of the sims?  Is it in some other plane of existence? Or does it simply not exist anymore?


----------



## MiyaEL (Nov 27, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Oh man Miya El, please stop.  Or... at least take a pause, collect your thoughts, and coherently organize them into something that could be characterized as an argument. Or even a statement.
> 
> So, one of the things you actually say in between streams of nonsense is that you remember being in your mother's womb at 27 weeks.  Now... I'm inclined to doubt this since the people who study this sort of thing claim that's simply not possible at that stage of development, but more importantly, even if what you're saying is true it doesn't address anything.  The question of remembering what it was like before you were born obviously meant "before you existed".  Meaning the state pre-existence is likely similar to the state post-existence.
> 
> ...


O now you want to have an actual conversation like adults? Well I would go over this topic with you specifically unfortunately you sound like you've learned everything there is to know and you are not open to changing your perspective in any way so I will leave you to your perfect understanding and mystery free existence.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 27, 2018)

MiyaEL said:


> O now you want to have an actual conversation like adults? Well I would go over this topic with you specifically unfortunately you sound like you've learned everything there is to know and you are not open to changing your perspective in any way so I will leave you to your perfect understanding and mystery free existence.



Well, as far as the internet goes, this is the best you're gonna get for adult conversation. I'll engage you in good faith, avoid using logical fallacies in my arguments, and try to honestly consider the points you bring up.  Please understand what I'm saying next is presented in good faith, I'm not trying to insult you or make fun of you, but help you understand why you're not getting the engagement you seem to want.

You have yet to make any argument.  You said something about flowers not only opening when people walk by, and existence not ending when you get a car.  I do agree with both those statements.  You then seemingly try to connect these obvious facts with the proposition that after we die, just like after we get a car, we continue to exist.  But, since you've made no argument, all this is is a statement that you believe this is true.  We know (vaguely) that you believe in some kind of reincarnation or afterlife or something, so you don't need to prove that.  We are all convinced that you really believe that.

What's missing is a logical connection from the true thing to the theoretical thing.  We emerge from the womb, yes, we buy cars, well enough people do, true enough.  We all die, I agree.  Then you say it "doesn't stop" when you die.  If I'm reading your paragraph correctly you mean existence by this.  So that's a proposition, existence continues after you die, which is what this thread is about.  But you've neglected to put in any supporting evidence, or even any real explanation of why you think that, besides the extremely vague stuff about flowers and such..

For example, take my argument regarding destroying a computer while it's running a program.  Obviously it doesn't disprove reincarnation, but it attempts to make a connection between "consciousness" or "existence" and "A computer program running". Then, I illustrate that when the physical hardware of a computer is destroyed, most people consider the running program to no longer be running, essentially, to no longer exist.  I am proposing that consciousness and/or existence happening in our brains are analogous to a computer program happening in the computer hardware.

This gives you something to possibly understand my position and reasoning, and also gives you a direct path to counter my assertion.  Maybe you don't think computer hardware and a brain are analogous, or you don't think conscious existence is in any way similar to a computer program.  These are certainly valid positions to take, although if you don't have evidence, or a thought experiment (like my dumb thing about computers), it's unlikely you're going to do more than inform me of what you believe.  

Or, hell, maybe we just see certain things from a different perspective, and we're not going to agree in the end.  At least we'll understand better why the other party thinks what they do.  There's no losing here, ideally we just both move closer to the truth.  Even if we don't convince each other, maybe one or two things about our viewpoints give the other something to think about.

Now, this being a shitposting forum with few rules, mixed in with this debate will be personal insults, random shitposts, and insane rants barely connected to the topic.  That's something you just have to learn to work around if you're gonna discuss things on the interwebs.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 27, 2018)

MiyaEL said:


> O now you want to have an actual conversation like adults? Well I would go over this topic with you specifically unfortunately you sound like you've learned everything there is to know and you are not open to changing your perspective in any way so I will leave you to your perfect understanding and mystery free existence.



Kill yourself.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Kill yourself.





> Now, this being a shitposting forum with few rules, mixed in with this debate will be personal insults, random shitposts, and insane rants barely connected to the topic. That's something you just have to learn to work around if you're gonna discuss things on the interwebs.



See! This is the type of thing I was saying you'll have to learn to work around. Thanks for giving such a good example sir.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 28, 2018)

Goddamn it, this is the second lolcow (or at least, potential lolcow) I've given detailed instruction to on how to be less of a lolcow, then they just go away.  At least call me a fucking moron before you go, so I know you read the dumb shit I wrote.


----------



## Julias_Seizure (Apr 19, 2019)

I beleive in the whole multiple universe theory where theres a seperate universe for every possible timeline and that you can only experience timelines which your alive in. So say you play russian roulette witth a fully loaded gun you would die in a lot of timelines but there would still be that tiny chance of a misfire so from your perspective you could mash the trigger and it would just keep misfiring repeatedly. Only exception i can think of is dying of old age where you would just die in every single timeline unless in one of them some way of stopping aging is discovered.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 19, 2019)

I hope reincarnation doesn't exist but life after death would be great.


----------

